# Spray-in Bed Liner



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Got a question for you all. I just bought a 2007 2500HD. The previous owner did not have a bed liner in the truck at all, so I have been looking at my options of putting one in. A lot of people I talk to said to go with a spray-in liner.

First off, I take it a Rhino Liner would be what everyone recommends? Also, I have been debating about going "over rail" with the lining. I would like the protection on the bed rails as well so that If I rub anything against them, the rails won't get damaged.

But on this silver truck, would the above rail lining look dumb or not? Does anyone have any pictures of a rhino lining on a silver/pewter truck? I just want to see what it looks like before I tell them to do it.

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

no pictures, but I have seen it done numerous times, up on top of the bedrail. actually its probably more common than not, its important to protect that thin metal from damage. I saw a kid whose dirtbike laid over in a new Chevy and you wouldn't believe how bad it dented the top of the bedrail, looked like a plane crashed into it. Wouldn't have even dinged my 82. Im sure the liner place would ask you if you want to go over the rail. As long as they do a good job taping it, it looks like it belongs there. And you've already got the black thing on the tailgate, it should match up fine. I wouldnt hesitate to do it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

just picture the lip on your tailgate wrapping all the way around. It will look fine and it makes tons of sense to do with Chevy's


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would go over the rail and have linex instead of rhino Liner IMO. Can take more of a beating and lifetime guarantee if you scratch or chip the liner.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I second going with Line-X liner. They are putting the Line-X on armored vehicles for the military to help with the ballistic protection. Also GM offers above rail protection from the factory when you buy new. So spraying the top of the rails would look like the factory protection.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to both facilities and looked at trucks sprayed with linex and rhino. Linex was far superior..IMO Linex was significantly harder and IMO a much more durable product. There was only about a $50 difference and well worth it.

I didn't like the rhino, as it was way too soft for a work truck. It would work fine for a show truck, I guess, but was too soft for my tastes. It would have been ruined the first time I threw any real debris in there, or loaded a skid. The rhino liner was softer, so it had more skid resistance than the linex, but the linex still works great. I've put all kinds of stuff back there, and nothing moves around. I'm really satisfied with the product and I'm glad I did it.

From experience with another truck, there is* one factor that overrides every other* , when it comes to installing ANY spray liner.....It's the prep work.

A full size pickup will require 4-5 man hours of cleaning, sanding, cleaning, cleaning, taping off, cleaning and sanding. Anyone that doesn't spend that much time doing so, will not produce a long lasting product Surface preparation is critical and must be done correctly, otherwise the 20 minutes to spray it will eventually be worthless, as the bed coating will peel off of the metal. The prep time is critical and this guy who did mine was really good at it. That 4-5 hours is MINIMUM TIME required to do the job right, unless you're doing a smaller bed.

Here's my truck before:










Here's the truck afterwords










I love the over the rail, but it takes an experienced installer to make it look right.










I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Line X all the way...... Lifetime warranty!!!! friend of mine owns a Line X franchise and fixes everything no questions asked!!


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

You could also get your tops of the bed done with the same color as your truck in bedliner but would be extra and black looks good


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I think Black looks better then colour matching. I can see doing a colour if you had a green truck and wanted to do something cool like rocker guards with a khaki colour, but overall, black looks best with most trucks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I personally think Line X is the best. I would definalty go over the bed rails with it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Definitely go over the bed rails. The previous owner of my truck went with Line-X and they only went to the underside of the bed rails. I've trashed the bed rails and the outsides of my bed probably about 4" down. I should take it in and have it done and see if they can repair the damage in my bed also. 
It holds up pretty well if you don't beat the crap out of it. I've got several deep scratches/ gouges down to the paint or metal and several pieces of it chipped off. It also turns funny colors if you spill things in the bed. I've got a few purple, white, and gray spots. Also careful with a torch, stuff melt's pretty easily.

Edit, it also seems to add some strength to your bed to resist damage. Definitely doesn't prevent dents but should help with normal wear and tear.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. Line-X it is. I will be scheduling my appt today.

Now to find some new rims for the truck!


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

A little late, but here's some pics of our silver truck with rhino liner over the rail. We don't have either dealer close by so we went with rhino because it was closer. The guy that did ours left a spot by the tailgate to show how thick he applied it. (last pic)


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks good but you're going toregret it when it starts to fade and starts peeling up. My 97 ram did and I was not happy!!

Good luck! 

.02


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, but let's hope that doesn't happen. I wasn't necessarily recommending Rhino, I was just showing the OP what it looked like on a silver truck , and why we chose it. Actually Line-X looks like a better product. When we bought our 06, the dealer had Rhino pamphlets and put it in writing that they were having one installed on the truck we bought. Turns out they brought it to some dumpy garage which uses "Reflex" liner. Now that stuff is garbage, it seems just like thin rubber. It faded, bubbled, peeled, flaked, and you can even just pull it up by hand. They told us they would fix it. What they did was bring it back to the same guy and he just sprayed over what was already there. I was so ticked I didn't even want to deal with them anymore. When it was time to buy our 11, we went elsewhere and tried a "real" Rhino liner. Figured anything was gonna be a couple steps up from that other crap.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

IC-Smoke;1429278 said:


> Looks good but you're going toregret it when it starts to fade and starts peeling up. My 97 ram did and I was not happy!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> .02


This is the specific reason I chose Linex. A couple days before I was going to have the truck done, I saw an old 1st gen that had rhino in it... sprayed about 6 years prior.

Stuff was silver gray in color wherever the sun hit the bed, and black elsewhere. It was way too soft, and had peeled up in too many spots to mention....

That's why I picked linex.

T.


----------

